# BVI 10 day charter.......Top 8



## Duckwheat (May 6, 2008)

We are going to the BVI's in late May for 10 days. I have never been there.

I would like the top 8 places you think I should go to. 

Thanks,

DW


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

You need to get permission from the Charter company, but Anegada is #1 on our list. The Baths at Virgin Gorda are great and probably #2 but get there early (8ish am) so you can beat the tour crowds. I'm sure others will chime in, it would help if you told us what you like. Snorkeling, Bars, Restaurants, quiet beaches, loud parties....etc, etc....

Michael


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*We're going in July 09*

In no particular order:

Sopher's Hole
Cane Garden Bay
White Harbor
Diamond Caye
Trellis Bay
Colison Point (Spanish Town)
North Sound-Bitter End, Saba Rock, Leverick Bay
Check the moon phases; if you're there during a full moon, then Bomba Shack for the Full Moon Party (Apple Bay)

and when you get on the plane to leave after 10 days, you're biggest concern will be surviving until you can get back to the Islands!


----------



## maestrosid (May 23, 2005)

*We're going June 12...*

I'll be doing my first charter next June in the BVI. I used to divemaster the wreck of the Rhone (used in the filming of The Deep), and would love to take my teenagers for a resort course. Does anyone have experience with any of the diving operators that do "diving experience" classes?

Thanks.


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

We've done 4 weeks total in the BVI. Here are my tops:

de Diving:
The Indians (good snorkel too)
Rainbow Canyon
Wreck Alley
Wreck of the Rhone

de Party:
Full Moon Party at Bomba Shack
Foxy's
Quito Rymer's place

de Other:
The bubbly pools
The Baths are good, but if there's a crowd, just go another 1/2 mile to Fallen Jerusalem. Same formations, just fewer of them. 
Conch Man - blind dude that sells/gives away conch shells - don't buy them at the gift stores. You get a much better price and a much better story from him.

Secluded anchorage:
Sandy Key - but be sure to get clear instructions on how to get into the bay. It has a narrow channel. You have to line up with a white mark on the rocks. The sunset from that anchorage is still burned into my mind. 

Anegada: The reef is great for snorkeling, but we didn't go this last time because it takes away a full day to get there and a full day back. We would have missed the BVI Music Festival. We normally do 7 day charters but with 10, it might be worth the trip. Watch the weather - if the wind isn't right, it's a long motor. If you have any experienced divers, and the seas are calm, you might try diving the Chikuzen on the way over. Many people rave over the lobsters at the restaurant there, but I wasn't impressed - Giorgio's is much better (but a lot more expensive too).

My wife keeps a pretty comprehensive diary of our trips. If you want more info, PM me.


----------



## northbay (Aug 6, 2008)

I would add Monkey Point to the list. Nice rock wall, plenty of fish,
day and overnight moorings. Good challengeing sailing throught the cut.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

*Discover Diving*



maestrosid said:


> I'll be doing my first charter next June in the BVI. I used to divemaster the wreck of the Rhone (used in the filming of The Deep), and would love to take my teenagers for a resort course. Does anyone have experience with any of the diving operators that do "diving experience" classes?
> 
> Thanks.


Maestrosid,
I highly recommend Mike Rowe at Sail Caribbean Divers :: Scuba diving and water sports in the British Virgin Islands I have been diving for a lot of years so I didn't need to take a course from him, however, he was the most professional divemaster/instructor I have ever dealt with. His operations pick you up in anchorages in the mrning at your boat, take you diving and then return you to your boat in early afternoon. Really neat setup.

Michael


----------



## jgbpa (Oct 21, 2008)

What airline are you using or recommend? I'm thinking of flying into San Juan and catching ferry over to USVI/BVI. What ya'll Think ????


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*Ferry from San Juan???*

We usually fly into St Thomas and take the ferry to BVI. 45 min trip over and you feel like your vacation has already started.

I'd be surprised if there is a ferry from San Juan. That's 50-60 mile trip.


----------



## jgbpa (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks. What about airline?


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

jgbpa said:


> What airline are you using or recommend? I'm thinking of flying into San Juan and catching ferry over to USVI/BVI. What ya'll Think ????


Most of the major airlines fly into St. Thomas (STT) most through San Juan, some from Miami. The ferry routes from St. Thomas to Tortola are easy to use, either from Charolette Amalie or Red Hook (quick taxi ride to either from STT). From San Juan Cape Air runs fairly regularly scheduled flights (island time  ) to Tortola. A ferry from San Juan to Tortola isn't worth it IMHO.

Michael

ps just saw your from Texas...if DFW area...Go American, If Houston...Continental, If Austin/San Antonio...either, If El Paso.....I'm sorry .


----------



## jgbpa (Oct 21, 2008)

Hill Country Area, thanks for the info.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

*For first timers to BVI.*

If this is your first trip to the BVI, bring some sort of light source to leave in your cockpit at night. Colored Cyalume sticks would work well. Finding your boat by dinghy at night in many of the anchorages is a unique experience, since 90% of the boats are from the same charter companies and will look just like yours. It gets even harder after a couple of painkillers. 

Michael


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

jgbpa said:


> Hill Country Area, thanks for the info.


Lot's of other Texans on the board, Welcome to Sailnet


----------



## jgbpa (Oct 21, 2008)

I am planning on going down there early June before hurricanes really kick up. We a going to stay at resort but rent a boat for daily use. Which charter company is really the best?


----------



## maestrosid (May 23, 2005)

*flights to BVI*



TxLnghrn said:


> Most of the major airlines fly into St. Thomas (STT) most through San Juan, some from Miami. The ferry routes from St. Thomas to Tortola are easy to use, either from Charolette Amalie or Red Hook (quick taxi ride to either from STT). From San Juan Cape Air runs fairly regularly scheduled flights (island time  ) to Tortola. A ferry from San Juan to Tortola isn't worth it IMHO.
> 
> Michael
> 
> ps just saw your from Texas...if DFW area...Go American, If Houston...Continental, If Austin/San Antonio...either, If El Paso.....I'm sorry .


The folks I dealt with recommended flying into Beef Island Airport on Tortola. Cape Air has flights from San Juan, and some of the charter companies will pick you up at the airport as part of their package. It seemed to make getting the boat checked in and getting to the airport on departure a little easier...But I did consider flying into Charlotte Amalie and taking the ferry. I remember that when I lived in St. Thomas in 1982, the airport there was listed as one of the worst 10 in the world due to the alignment of the runway in relationship to a large hill. Don't know if Beef Island is any better, though.

P.S. I do remember a piece on 60 minutes, I think, about 10 years ago about the Texans taking over St. Thomas in the 80's and early 90's. OK with me, my day went to Texas A&M.


----------



## jgbpa (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't wait to convert. Wish I could figure out how to retire tomorrow.


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

We've used Delta. But being in TX, you'll probably want to consider American. I've done both Smith's ferry and flown direct into Beef Island. Personally, I prefer flying direct to Beef Island vs. the ferry because you have to stop and clear customs in St. John on the way back to STT. 

If you have enough people (8 or so) a private ferry becomes an attractive proposition. We did this in November, 2001, and didn't have to get out of the boat to clear customs - the skipper just took our passports and forms into the office and cleared us.


----------



## lynn1120 (Jan 30, 2008)

*link to good bvi info-- trip reviews*

google traveltalkonline


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

although i may be in the minority and admittedly have only been there once for a couple of days and i'm generally a horribly negative person, but we found the bitter end yacht club to be the most dissapointing and over-rated part of our otherwise incredible vacation.

we _did_ like a lot of other areas in the north sound, though, and there is a most amazing loop hike hike trail (with few people on it) around from the bitter end to the north west side of the island, up a fairly tall peak (where there are amazing views to the east with breakers coming in over reefs and to the west overlooking the north sound) and back around toward the bitter end.

we thought the greatest, most _underrated_ place was peter island, specifically the yacht harbour and the beach at deadman bay (where i wish we had anchored) and the little hike to the south east side (big reef bay?). beautiful, we went at very high season and this place was much emptier than everywhere else we went.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Willy T's at Norman's Island used to be the party if you like adult fun (naked jumping off the back) but that got toned down. Now they just get naked anywhere .


----------



## Duckwheat (May 6, 2008)

*Keep it coming......*

Thanks for all the info.....

We are not late night party animals, but do not mind having a few drinks.

Eating out, shore taverns, Snorkeling, like to acutally sail the boat for a ways,
are things we like to do, fishing....

DW


----------



## northbay (Aug 6, 2008)

"Sailing the boat for a ways" can be tough with the locations so close
together and the desire to make it to a mooring before the rest of the "fleet" shows up. But with a little planning and getting up at dawn you can put some miles under your keel. 

Just a thought, if you can arrive a few days before you get on the baot and stay a few days after, it will make the trip more relaxing. There a few nice places off the beaten path that will keep you on "Island" time a little longer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I liked Anegada. Be warned, there is nothing there that is very commercial. We rented a truck and drove around. I thought the Cow Wreck bar was cool, a cow walked right through it while we were there! You'll be amazed how much fun you'll have trying to get the washer to hook on the nail (you'll understand when you get there). The snorkeling is spectacular but the currents were very strong during our trip.

I also did not see much use to the North Sound. We moored at Saba Rock to get free water and the water taxi service (which was good). Leverick Bay also has free water and laundry facilities.

Good snorkeling at the Indians, the Baths, Cooper Island (manchioneel bay, is that spelled right?) and the Caves. The snorkeling is supposed to be good on the reef behind Saba Rock but we were stalked by a big barracuda and all the women were freaked out so we didn't make it.

I had heard Lee Bay north of Trellis Bay was nice but we didn't make it there. Soper's Hole is a good shopping spot, cheap t-shirts to bring home to friends, groceries, dive shop, etc.

American flies from TX all the way. You connect via American Eagle in San Juan. We got a good deal on Expedia.


----------



## defrich (Nov 10, 2008)

*bvi*

Hello duckwheat,
Went to BVI last April. Spent eight days sailing around the different islands on a training cruise. Every day: Swim, Sail , Swim, Drink, Dance, Eat, Swim...
Our captain procured a 50ft Beneteau at Sunsail in Roadtown.
If you check with the Sunsail people, they should give solid advice.

Blue Skies...Richard


----------



## SrSeabass (Aug 10, 2008)

*Fishing*



Duckwheat said:


> Thanks for all the info.....
> 
> We are not late night party animals, but do not mind having a few drinks.
> 
> ...


I would highly recommend renting 2+ trolling rods for your cruising. I was there a little over a month ago and managed a few meals from fish caught while trolling between island hops. The charter company can help set you up with the rods, holders, and other gear... Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We're going in Dec for 7 days. I'd love to get a logical order to these great places. 3 Kids, 2 Adults - Beneteau 473... 

Also is it worth it to buy charts ahead of time?


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Chartered a schooner there a few years back. Had a grand time.


----------



## CanadianGirrrl (Oct 7, 2008)

check out traveltalkonline.com


----------



## northbay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hard to give a "logical" order as it depends on wind and weather. Then you'll need to consider as to if you'll got to windward first and downwind on the back side. Always a good idea to look over the charts and speculate based on the above the distance you can cover in day and the attractions you wish see.

But no need to buy them just go on-line and view. Also, check out the net on the many blogs etc of folks telling of their cruise in the BVI's. BVI sites have real good info.

Bob


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

jgbpa said:


> We a going to stay at resort but rent a boat for daily use. Which charter company is really the best?


If you have a boat you do not need the resort. Where are you planning to sail in and out of? Day sailing will be up and down the drake. I'm not sure what you are planning to do here.

When I went there in March we had the biggest northerly swell since the Perfect Storm event of '93 (think I got the yr) Winds were in the 20-25 range and the northerly swells were at 15-20, there was an over head curl on the reef going into Spanish Town, the Baths and Cane Garden Bay were closed out and someone had to get helicoptered off of Sandy Cay because they got the dink in and couldn't get it back out through the surf.

We had a fantastic time sailing though. I had two day long sails. Beating up the Drake to the North Sound from Norman and we sailed around St. John from Sopers Hole to Norman later in the week.



> We're going in Dec for 7 days. I'd love to get a logical order to these great places. 3 Kids, 2 Adults - Beneteau 473...


Pick a direction and sail either clockwise or counter clockwise around Tortola. If it's your first time there you can hit a different anchorage ever night, the only caveat is that you won't get a lot of time on shore in the daylight that way. Most of the time the wind is E to NE, hopefully you get good wind the day you decide to do your down wind run. Plodding along at 3 kts with no apparent wind all afternoon is not fun (start the motor, you paid for the fuel when you took the boat out)

Plan to try to hit the anchorages by no later than 1500, though in June it may be easier and less full.

As for fishing if you are going to fish make damned sure you get the proper license, I'm sure your charter co can help with that. There are huge fines (10s of thousands) and/or jail time associated with wetting a hook in BVI with out a license.

Wade's Stuff

Pictures of my little trip can be found above


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

As mentioned eariler in the thread, there is a specific forum on BVI's here: Traveltalkonline

We are booked for our 14th. BVI charter, 10 days in late June aboard One Love, a Voyage 440 Premiere Plus.

Jump over to Travelltalk and have fun!


----------



## northbay (Aug 6, 2008)

Not sure about who day charters, other then crewed, out of
the BVI's. Have you checked with the resorts?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

No chart needed. Most companies give you a chart with where you can, and cannot sail. Everything is eyebal, and close.....i2f


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

*Just returned*

We went to sail so we didn't go to some of the tourist & diving places others may prefere but here's my list:

Go:
-The Bight - Norman Island (foreget Willy T and go to Pirates )
-Marina Cay ( actually you can't go too far wrong if you go to any place that has a Pussers)
-Anegada ( We went to the Reef Hotel for lobster but I think next time I'd go to Neptunes Treasure ) 
-Leverick Bay in North Sound, Virgin Gorda
-Cane Garden Bay
-Sopers Hole
Skip:
-Bitter End Yacht Club & Saba Rock (Way too expensive! Stay at Leverick Bay and dingy over to have a look)
-Most of Jost Van Dyke. Great Harbour has no mooring balls and the ones in White Bay were in poor condition. Foxy's was a disappointment. We circumnavigated Jost Van Dyke and the Tobagos leaving from Cane Garden Bay and ending at White Bay. It was a great sail! I'd do that again for sure but I'd continue on to Sopers Hole.

Next time (there will be a next time) I'd add Spanish Town for sure and probably a lot of other places we didn't get to. The sailing was awesome. The winds were consistent, 15 - 25 most days.
If you're going to eat dinner on shore phone for reservations. It's not that they don't have room but in some places if they don't know anyone's coming the staff just goes home.
I checked this thread before we went and used some of the info contributed by others so I thought I'd contribute my 2¢. Hope it helps.


----------

